# Accelerator pedal - foot ache syndrom -Hymer 544/564 series



## Geoff123

Hi all, now on my 2nd Hymer, a 1995 - 564, but have still not found an answer to the accelerator pedal foot ache on long journeys.

And, this is notwithstanding the myriad of height and adjustments available on the seat mechanisms. Alternatively, it could be just me getting older. Any suggestions?

Regards

Geoff123


----------



## bigfoot

When I had my 544 I solved the problem by fitting an 'organ pedal'.
This was a kit I bought from a motor accessory shop,it was a hinge that screwed to the floor and a pedal that rested on the accelerator. It took about 30 minutes to fit.


----------



## geraldandannie

Hi Geoff, and welcome to the forum  

No real (or helpful) suggestions, I'm afraid. We have cruise control on our van, and wouldn't have a van without it now. I use it a lot.

Gerald


----------



## Geoff123

*Organ Pedal*



bigfoot said:


> When I had my 544 I solved the problem by fitting an 'organ pedal'.
> This was a kit I bought from a motor accessory shop,it was a hinge that screwed to the floor and a pedal that rested on the accelerator. It took about 30 minutes to fit.


Thanks, can you let me know where you purchased, if poss?


----------



## Geoff123

*Cruise Control*



geraldandannie said:


> Hi Geoff, and welcome to the forum
> 
> No real (or helpful) suggestions, I'm afraid. We have cruise control on our van, and wouldn't have a van without it now. I use it a lot.
> 
> Gerald


Thanks....It might come to that, will try Bigfoot's Organ Pedal first though...Cheers.


----------



## H1-GBV

Old age may certainly be a problem, but join the club (sadly, no refunds available, only discontinuation of membership :lol: )

I invested £300 approx in a retro-fit cruise control and it made the world of difference. Last week I was in a lot of slow moving traffic for about an hour and boy was it painful!

My theory is that the angle between my leg and the throttle pedal is much larger than in a car, where a more reclining position is effected. That is the cause of the problem, but I'd love to know if the organ pedal works.

Good luck - Gordon


----------



## stevee4

I screwed a wooden wedge to a carpet mat and rested my foot partially on that.. dirt cheap dead easy and effective


----------



## Geoff123

Hi Gordon,

Thanks for that, I will keep you informed on the Organ Pedal idea, let me know where to send you my complimentary free bus pass...LOL, yep, we still get them in Wales, by default in my case though, they simply "must" have made an admin error.

Geoff123


----------



## Geoff123

stevee4 said:


> I screwed a wooden wedge to a carpet mat and rested my foot partially on that.. dirt cheap dead easy and effective


Thanks....anything's worth a try....Cheers.


----------



## Jezport

Cruise control is your answer. Dave Newell is a very good installer of them and gives a great service.


----------



## BillCreer

Very flexible shoes might be fine for racing drivers but are no good for long distances. The less flexible the better and have the same effect as an organ pedal. I also noticed that a thick carpet under my accelerator heel gave me a better and less tiresome angle.


----------



## Geoff123

Hi, thanks, have looked at his Web Site, looks very professional...Cheers


----------



## Geoff123

BillCreer said:


> Very flexible shoes might be fine for racing drivers but are no good for long distances. The less flexible the better and have the same effect as an organ pedal. I also noticed that a thick carpet under my accelerator heel gave me a better and less tiresome angle.


Thanks and noted.......My guess from the number of responses, is that it isn't just me getting old, lol…that pedal angle really is a pain.....Cheers


----------



## teemyob

*cruise*

Cruise control as suggested is the best answer.

TM


----------



## BillCreer

*Re: cruise*



teemyob said:


> Cruise control as suggested is the answer.
> 
> Anything else sounds crude and downright dangerous.
> 
> TM


Which would be the downright dangerous?


----------



## teemyob

*Re: cruise*



BillCreer said:


> teemyob said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cruise control as suggested is the answer.
> 
> Anything else sounds crude and downright dangerous.
> 
> TM
> 
> 
> 
> Which would be the downright dangerous?
Click to expand...

Edited:!

TM


----------



## bigfoot

I bought my pedal kit from an independent store called Motorvation in Wirral. I don't know if Delfin Designs are still going,if so they may have some ideas. As for cruise control, I have it and its brilliant depending on clear roads and it isn't effective at low speeds.


----------



## BillCreer

*Re: cruise*



teemyob said:


> BillCreer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> teemyob said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cruise control as suggested is the answer.
> 
> Anything else sounds crude and downright dangerous.
> 
> TM
> 
> 
> 
> Which would be the downright dangerous?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Edited:!
> 
> TM
Click to expand...

Edited:!


----------



## cabby

do I assume that the pedal hangs down from the top, in the same cage that holds the brake and clutch pedals.or could you possibly post a picture of it please. it seems that so many of you suffer the same there must be a solution.or just pm the pics if you wish.thanks.

cabby

oh yes, is the pedal and arm all one piece, or can one remove the actual pedal plate.


----------



## BillCreer

Hi Geoff,

£300 seems to be the going price for retro fit cruise control.


----------



## Stanner

BillCreer said:


> Hi Geoff,
> 
> £300 seems to be the going price for retro fit cruise control.


Could you let me know where please?

Cheapest I can find is Dave Newell at about £365 all the rest seem to want over £400. :?


----------



## trevd01

http://www.conrad-anderson.co.uk/conradanderson-prices/cc-prices.htm

Lots of choice, some prices look cheaper than those quoted here.

These people were well recommended in the Mazda Bongo campervan community I used to be part of.


----------



## rayrecrok

Hi.

Another one for cruise control..

Took the van in for its MOT, the cruise control was definitely working when it went in to the garage and definitely not working when it came out.. Coincidence?.
The garage folk said we could not open the bonnet but they have resolved the problem and it's now Ok....

Rang Conrad Anderson in Brum to see if there was anything I could do as we were going to Ireland, I did what they suggested but it still would not work, so I ended up actually driving the bloody van, I forgot what it was like to hold a steady speed and was all over the place trying to hold 62 mph..

So rang Conrad Anderson again when we got back and arranged to take the van down to Brum last Friday.. The fitter started eliminating all the things that could go wrong with the cruise control until he found out what was wrong... A broken wire which had been snapped by someone riving at the bonnet release button on the dash..

Hmmm.. :roll: .. Cost £ 52 for the repair plus half a tank of deisel and a day lost...


----------



## bjandlin

*throttle pedal*

did you get my email ?
Barrie


----------



## lesanne

Why not change drivers as we do ,? could solve your problem


----------



## alanedwin

*pedal ache*

Hi,

I have a 94 LMC which has the same problem. Until I found a small "footstool" two inches high, which I put my right foot on and it solved the problem.

The previous owner had obviously made it and I found it behind the front seat.

So get yourself a 2" thick bit of wood and try it.

Alan


----------



## rayrecrok

*Re: pedal ache*



alanedwin said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a 94 LMC which has the same problem. Until I found a small "footstool" two inches high, which I put my right foot on and it solved the problem.
> 
> The previous owner had obviously made it and I found it behind the front seat.
> 
> So get yourself a 2" thick bit of wood and try it.
> 
> Alan


That's absolutely ridiculous.. You should have a pair of these







.. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## cabby

apart from the expence of the cruise control, which is a waste of time in town and slow moving traffic, bigfoot has given you the answer and I agree with him, that is why I asked for a photo of your pedals to check to see which type would be needed, so that we may be able to source it for you.
the pain you are getting is due to the angle of your foot and ankle and not being able to rest the foot in any way.seat adjustment will not help.

cabby


----------



## Geoff123

*Re: pedal ache*

That really is worth a try seems to make a lot of sense, ergo, the problem is as you say, the angle of the right foot / upper arch stretch. Sometimes a simple solution turns out to be the best.

PS. I tried it, a flat 2" high plywood platform, it works for me.

Thanks for all your informative replies......Geoff123



alanedwin said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a 94 LMC which has the same problem. Until I found a small "footstool" two inches high, which I put my right foot on and it solved the problem.
> 
> The previous owner had obviously made it and I found it behind the front seat.
> 
> So get yourself a 2" thick bit of wood and try it.
> 
> Alan


----------



## JohnWebb

I had a cruise control some years ago from Howard May, very helpful. See http://www.howard-may.co.uk/4555.html


----------



## Bill_H

2" high platform under heel works for me, the previous owner had one made, about 6x6 square, covered with matching carpet.
Don't need it under the clutch, as your foot isn't resting on the pedal all the time.
I think that the Hymer driving position is much higher and further forward that the Ducato standard driving position upon which it based, a commercial Ducato driver would never put up with the 'foot-in-the-air' accelerator position, it's very tiring.


----------



## Geoff123

JohnWebb said:


> I had a cruise control some years ago from Howard May, very helpful. See http://www.howard-may.co.uk/4555.html


Thanks for that info'.....Cheers.


----------



## Baron1

Browsing through this thread earlier today and I thought about it for a while wondering how I could make the accelerator pedal more comfortable with minimum outlay.
I had a rummage round in my shed (nice and warm and dry in here and 'er indoors doesn't come down here when it's raining) and found an old "T" hinge that I thought might do the trick, after further rummaging I found a piece of ply and cut a piece approx 45 x 20 x 1cm, sanded off the rough edges and went out to the van.
I then lifted the carpet near the accelerator pedal and placed the ply underneath it, I then experimented with the position of the "T" hinge moving it back and forth until I was happy that it didn't require too much pressure to depress the accelerator pedal and then attached it by screwing through the carpet into the ply, this has the benefit of not making any holes in the floor, raising your heel slightly and, if everything went t**s up, it's easily removable.
You also have the option, as in picture 2, of folding the modification out of the way to compare which is most comfortable.
Anyway it works for me and the best bit is no "foot in the air" driving any more!
It's very much a work in progress at the moment and obviously I will paint the hinge and "pimp it up" with a bit of chequer plate to hide what is obviously a "T" hinge. I will post pics of the finished job once I find a piece of chequer plate.
(Just one word of warning if you do fancy trying this yourself, make sure that the assembly doesn't impede the brake pedal in any way).
Hope this all makes sense, if not ask away.
Mel.


----------



## uncleswede

geraldandannie said:


> We have cruise control on our van, and wouldn't have a van without it now. I use it a lot.
> Gerald


We have cruise on our 544 as well and it's a godsend


----------



## icer

Reading the comments cruise control, blocks of wood, hinges, I thought yep all good. 

During the summer I drive barefoot, Big toe sits on the pedal a treat, with main part of foot on the carpet. A very easy and restful position

Ian


----------



## mrshreddy

A tip from the British Engineer.
We have a Starline 655 with the same problem and solved it by buying a Mercedes truck plastic throttle pedal blade. This is just a plastic blade about 7" long x 1:1/2" wide with a hinge and the bottom, the type we would fit to racing Mini's years ago. In the truck it would be screwd to the floor, i laid it on top of the existing pedal, drilled 2 small holes through both pedals, passed a small cable tie through and back onto itself to secure the blade to the pedal. The floor end, i did exactly the same, passing the cable tie through the carpet and back onto itself. So this additional blade rests on top of the original pedal and on top of the carpet and is held secure. You could cut a slot in the carpet and pass the blade through and screw it to the floor but i haven't because it's easily removed the way i've done it. It looks original fitment and is now wonderfully comfortable to drive. I can take photos if interested.


----------



## Christine600

A photo would be much appreciated. I have cruise control but I cannot always use that in city traffic.


----------



## Bill_H

The driving seat in older Hymers is several inches higher than the original chassis design due to the double floor, your lower leg is almost vertical to the floor when in the driving seat even with the seat in it's rearmost position.
Hinges added to the pedal don't solve the problem of not being able to get your heel on the floor, and your foot will still be hanging in the air.


----------



## Baron1

I disagree Bill, if you mount a hinged accelerator pedal on the floor then your foot/heel will be on the floor and hence no "hanging in the air"
Mel.


----------



## lucylocket

*Foot ache*

Cruise control the answer. We have the Magic speed MS-300 and honestly it is the bees knees and wouldn't be without it


----------



## Baron1

I've finished the mods to the accelerator pedal, see pics below. (Looks a little bit tidier than the rusty hinge!!).

Note that the new pedal is exactly the same distance away from the brake pedal as the old existing one, I don't know about you but I find the brake and accelerator are very close together on some Hymers.

Just another tip to help comfort on long journeys, I find that if I change the seat squab angle by one notch (either up or down) every 100 miles or so, this in effect changes the angle of your ankle on the accelerator slightly and helps stop the dreaded sore ankle during and at the end of the trip. It works for me anyway!!

Mel.


----------



## joedenise

the older hymers never had a double floor and the driving position on old vans was never brilliant but you put up with it because it was a job

joe


----------



## Geoff123

*Older Hymer Accelerator Mod- Piano Hinge Type.*



Baron1 said:


> I've finished the mods to the accelerator pedal, see pics below. (Looks a little bit tidier than the rusty hinge!!).
> 
> Note that the new pedal is exactly the same distance away from the brake pedal as the old existing one, I don't know about you but I find the brake and accelerator are very close together on some Hymers.
> 
> Just another tip to help comfort on long journeys, I find that if I change the seat squab angle by one notch (either up or down) every 100 miles or so, this in effect changes the angle of your ankle on the accelerator slightly and helps stop the dreaded sore ankle during and at the end of the trip. It works for me anyway!!
> 
> Mel.


Great stuff Mel, what are the two slot head screws I can see above the hinge for, incidentally?

Regards....Geoff123


----------



## Baron1

The slot headed screws are used to attach the chequer plate to the "T" hinge, I also used epoxy resin as a belt and braces insurance that the chequer plate stays where it is.

Mel.


----------



## mrshreddy

*Mercedes throttle modification*

From the British Engineer.
Photos of Mercedes throttle pedal modifications.
The extended throttle pedal allows multiple foot/ankle possitions to alleviate foot fatigue, the same as fitted to lorry/bus. 
For high seat possitions.
I would recommend raising the floor to the required height for driver comfort with a wood block, the same as modified for disabled drivers, and again fit an extended throttle blade so the floor/throttle is ellevated. I'm in West London. 0208 4226161.


----------



## Baron1

As a follow on to this thread, I have now done a few long trips touring Scotland and Europe and can honestly say that the pedal mod has made driving a lot more comfortable, not as good as cruise control but a lot cheaper!
:wink: 
Mel.


----------

